# Firefox?



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I have downloaded Firefox. It seems good so far, but is there any bad things about it?


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

The only problem with it is there isn't a big force of tech support like MS products, it's open source.

But it more then makes up for it in speed, user friendliness, extensions, and so on. Plus, it's not MS, and thats reason enough for me. 

And why need tech support when you have a site like this?


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

"Plus, it's not MS, and thats reason enough for me."
Me too.
"And why need tech support when you have a site like this?"
Absolutely!


----------



## ptvGuy (Apr 20, 2004)

The real power of Forefox is in the extensions. That's what changes it from a passive browser into a full-fledged utility. Have a look: https://addons.mozilla.org/


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

aewarnick said:


> "Plus, it's not MS, and thats reason enough for me."
> Me too.


We should start a club. The AMSA, or Anti-Microsoft Association 

ptvGuy, what does ptv stand for?


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

"We should start a club. The AMSA, or Anti-Microsoft Association"

I'd sign up.


----------



## ptvGuy (Apr 20, 2004)

php guy said:


> ptvGuy, what does ptv stand for?


Public Television Guy. I handle a couple of PBS affiliate station websites. When I first joined this forum, I was looking for help with a NetSpry infestation that had gotten into one of the computers at my local station, so I just chose ptvGuy as my nickname.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

aewarnick said:


> I'd sign up.


Me too..


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

And now Firefox is even better, with improved pop-up blocking technology 
People were able to find a way around the previous pop-up blocker on Firefox, so they improved on it.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

You could start a Google Group! I'd sign up


----------



## Datalyss (Dec 8, 2005)

ptvGuy said:


> The real power of Forefox is in the extensions. That's what changes it from a passive browser into a full-fledged utility. Have a look: https://addons.mozilla.org/


Yeah, just for a hoot, take a look at my extension collection so far:


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Small portion of all mine..


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Shall I start a group.If so what could it's eail addresss be?


----------



## .RaZoR (Dec 23, 2005)

I'd join the group lol. The only Microsoft things I use are a Microsoft mouse (luckily nothing much can go round with a computer mouse), and Windows (just so I can run my games without external apps).

Oh yea, and I use Hotmail for any junk mail signups 

With regards to Firefox, you can get kick *** themes, loads and loads of extensions (I have over 50 lol), and I can run around 10 different applications in it, which would normally fill my taskbar; eg ftp client, messenger, email, weather, etc etc. Much more secure, better encryption bitrate, and completely customizable


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

The only Microsoft products I use are:

Windows XP
hotmail (for passport access)
and MS Word (although I prefer Corel WordPerfect, it's easier to use Word since most businesses use it and they wouldn't have to convert a WordPerfect file if I sent them a document)


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Lol, I was joking about the anti microsoft thing, but it looks like we really should. I'd start it, but I've never made a google group.

The address could be like TSGAMSA (Tech Support Guys Anti MicroSoft Association) or something like that. We should get a couple of names, then have a poll on it and see which one is best.


----------



## .RaZoR (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, if you are worried about businesses being unable to accept your file formats, but still don't like Microsoft Word, you could always try OpenOffice. It can read, write, edit, save Word format documents, and a hell of a lot of other formats too. This way I avoid most of the security issues and bugs in Microsoft Office, and it works for my Linux as well lol.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

76MB


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well since everyone else is listing their extensions.

Here are mine, btw with Iget I had to download directly extract change "1.0+" to "1.5" re-zip and drag to my extension window for it to work with 1.5 (ain't I smart :up: )


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll start a group. To find it log onto http://groups.google.co.uk/group/antimicrosoftsqaud and start posting mesages. Or send and email to [email protected] and it will be posted on the group home page. If u have any more questions, ask me!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Group made!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

We need to get this group really started. If anyone wants to be a moderator or adfministrator of the group, just ask me


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Send an email to me if u want to become a moderaor or administrator


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Good lord, there is an "edit" button


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

php guy said:


> We should start a club. The AMSA, or Anti-Microsoft Association


There already is one. It is called the Free Software Foundation.

It has a number of notable spinoffs, including (among others) the GNU project, the Apache project, the Linux project, the KDE project, the Gnome project, the Open Office project, Mozilla, Firefox, and many many others.

www.fsf.org
www.gnu.org


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

well, we've started our own one


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

what do you mean there is in 'edit' button?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

tedwinder said:


> what do you mean there is in 'edit' button?


I mean this:



> Affero | Edit | Quote | Quick Reply


Nevermind though, it was just a dumb comment I made


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

how do you list your extensions?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope this isnt breaking the forum rules, I'm not sure. And I'm not sure if this message will work, so I'm sorry if it just appears as a load of jargon!


```
[TABLE]
  [TR]
    [TD]
     [IMG alt="Google Groups"]http://groups.google.co.uk/groups/img/groups_medium.gif[/IMG]
    [/TD]
    [TD][B]Subscribe to Tech Support Guy Anti Microsoft Squad[/B][/TD]
  [/TR]

  [TR] 
    [TD]Email: [/TD]
    [TD]
      [TABLE]
      [TR]
        [TD]

        [/TD]
      [/TR]
      [/TABLE]
    [/TD]
  [/TR]

  [TR][TD]
   [URL=http://groups.google.co.uk/group/antimicrosoftsqaud]Browse Archives[/URL] at [URL=http://groups.google.co.uk/]groups.google.co.uk[/URL]
  [/TD][/TR]
[/TABLE]
```


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I've got 1075 icons? How do i upload them to here so i can show them?


----------

